# Mouse Macro won't stop



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have the Razer Imperator and so I was trying out macros, but I didn't like them so I deleted them. Now whenever I switch profiles, my old macros that I deleted suddenly start. Is there anyway to stop this?


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

bumpy?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There's a screenshot of the Imperator macro options here (scroll down, second from bottom): http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...sk=view&id=396&Itemid=65&limit=1&limitstart=3

If that's the control panel you're using, it looks like you just have to select the profile and hit the Delete button. As you've already done that, do you know if the macro is stored in a file on the hard drive or is it stored in the mouse's onboard memory. Check in the manual to see how to delete both, or click the Advanced button to see if it gives you the option of where to save the macro to.


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

The onboard memory gets erased when changed, and the Advanced button just gives advanced macro commands. Maybe it could be the mouse overwriting wrong


----------

